# Portland Maine



## Pronkster (Apr 4, 2006)

Are there any timeshares located in or near Portland Maine?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 4, 2006)

*maine*

Samoset resort is about 1.5 hours north and then there are some in Ogunquit which is at least 1.5 hours south... Hillcrest I think is the name  and II has some in Ogunquit also... Samoset is very nice and right on Penob. Bay.. beautiful location ! Nice web site also.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Apr 4, 2006)

I just booked my son into the I.I. timeshare in Ogunquit.  Any suggestions for eating and activities?  He said it will be about an hour from Boston and about 40 mins. from Portland.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 5, 2006)

*ogunquit*

Go to the Marginal walk which is beautiful and great for picture taking... Hurricane is a wonderful restaurant in Perkins COve... also along that way are a few places for lobster...would have to look up the names.. nice beach there also... Kennebunkport is not far and worth a visit... if you like taffy, cute little shop in Perkins Cove, if you like sweets and chocolate, hit the Harbor candy store in town .. its great !!!! I do mail order from them every Xmas... do you know the name of the timeshare ?? there are a few in Ogunquit ... its a nice place to visit... Stonewall kitchens is in York Harbor and a great place for mustards, jams, kitchen stuff etc.. also has a restaurant which has sandwiches, salads etc...


----------



## Janette (Apr 5, 2006)

The Old Town Portland is a neat place to shop and you can take the ferry out to Perkin's Island and back if you want to get on the water. We just rode out and back without getting off. The Portland Head light house at Fort Williams in Cape Elizabeth just south of Portland is the most photographed light house on the East coast. Of course, to me, my 17 month-old-granddaughter in Cape Elizabeth is the best sight around!!


----------



## BassAngler (Apr 5, 2006)

Here is a list of what is closest to Portland:

Hillcrest Condominiums 
512 Shore Road
Ogunquit   ME   03907

Samoset Resort 
220 Warrenton St.
Rockport   ME   04856
Phone: 207/594-2511 

Misty Harbor Resort Condominium
60 Mile Road
Wells   ME   04090
Phone: 207/646-8373 

Seacastles Resort at Ogunquit
104 Shore Road
Ogunquit   ME   03907
Phone: 207/646-6055 

Sea Mist Resort of Maine
Route 1 at Route 9B
Wells   ME   04090
Phone: 207/646-6044


----------



## travelplanner70 (Apr 6, 2006)

I booked my son into The Falls @ Ogunquit.  I hope this is a nice property.  thanks for the suggestions on what to do and where to eat.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 7, 2006)

He'll have to watch the traffic on the toll road if he goes that way.  We went a couple of years ago and it was bad on going and coming.


----------



## DianeG01 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Pronkster,
We own at Hillcrest and Seacastles and have been spending 4th of July in Ogunquit for many years.  Nerodog had some excellent suggestions for things to do, though I might add that Hurricane in Perkins Cove has changed owners and is now called "MC".  Though I have not yet been there, it is owned by the owners of Arrows Restaurant in Ogunquit, which is widely considered one of the best restaurants in New England.  

There are so many things to see and do in the area.  Nerodog has already made some great suggestions, but I'll rattle off some more, in no particular order .   Ogunquit has a fabulous small art museum, the Ogunquit Museum of Art, which should not be missed.  I believe it is open from April or May to October.    The Portland Museum of Art, should your son go to Portland, is also a great museum.  In addition to the Portland Head Light, there is also the Nubble Light House in York, just a very short drive south of Ogunquit.  Be sure to drive along Shore Road, not on Route 1.  I find Shore Road between Ogunquit and York to be one of the most scenic drives I have ever taken.  There are small boats that leave from Perkins Cove for deep sea fishing (the Bunny Clark is our favorite) as well as cocktail cruises, brunch cruises, lobster catching cruises, etc.  You can rent kayaks and go ocean kayaking.   Hike Mt. Agamenticus.  Portsmouth, NH is also a very charming town, and has some great restaurants as well as an interesting museum called Strawberry Banke, which recreates life in the area from colonial times through the current day.  

Of course, eating lobster can't be missed.  There's plenty of places all around.  Our favorites for lobster rolls are the Lobster Shack in Perkins Cove and Billy's Chowder House in Wells.  There's also another great casual seafood restaurant in Wells called the Fisherman's Catch, and lots of wonderful restaurants in Ogunquit.  There's a unique little place called Chauncey Creek in Kittery Point -- very casual, right on the water where you can bring your own drinks and order up a lobster.  Kind of hard to find, but worth a stop if you're out that way.

I could go on and on!  Please feel free to email me if you have any more questions.  I wish your son a fabulous time!
Diane


----------



## cycart (Apr 11, 2006)

I live in Portland so if you need specific info, just PM me


----------



## Pronkster (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks to all for the info.  My son may relocate to Portland next year and was hoping to be able to make some t/s exchanges for visiting.  I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions if he moves there.


----------

